# How to slow filter current?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 2.5 gallon with a HM betta and I bought a nano power filter for it. Is there any way I can slow down the current of the filter without there being any other problems for it because my betta is already pretty beat from healing from fin rot and when his fins grow back he won't be able to swim at all with this current pushing him back. Any ideas? Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

To slow the current, use a pipe fitting to increase the diameter of the return pipe to the tank. These fittings are called reducers, to connect two different diameters of plastic pipe. If you use a reducer that changes from one inch to two inches, that will increase the pipe cross section by a factor of four, resulting in a reduction of current speed by the same factor. So if you use this proportion, the current will become one fourth as fast.One cheap way to do this is to cut a clear plastic two liter bottle in half. Save the half with the neck for the cap, Attach that neck to the return and the water will have an extremely slow current. Of course now the problem is hiding this contraption. Plastic or real aquarium plants are one way.

Power filters with a waterfall return don't usually have a problem with creating too much turbulence. If they do, floating plastic plants with fine leaves under the water fall will spread out the current slowing it.

(hope this helps)


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that when I get home


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

keep us updated as to weather this works or not.

it worked for me in the past (well my dad helped lol)


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

The extra tube worked! My betta is ok and his fin rot is doing better(has nothing to do with the filter, just letting you know)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol good to know so I take it ur filterbis slower


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yup He gets pushed a bit from time to time, but that's probably good excersise


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol ok good to know he's alright


----------

